# SA - Cape Elizabeth



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

A group of us headed over to Cape Elizabeth on Friday for an over night camping trip. The fishing was hard for the first couple of hours, with only one or two whiting coming on board. I thought I'd throw a soft plastic around to see if there were any snook about, and first cast I hooked and landed a nice fish of around 70-75cm. Every cast I was getting a hit or a follow, and lost several big fish next to the kayak with them biting though the 20lb leader.

On goes another jig head, and sure enough another hook up - this time to my PB snook. On the mat it went 94cm - a thumper in anyones language.

WARNING - several photos of the one fish follow&#8230;.. 

I was trying to work out how to get a decent photo on the yak, and ended up with this pic of the head only









The only way I could get a photo on the yak, was to take 2 photos - one left and one right with the snook across my lap


















The tide started to come in and it was time to try the whiting spot&#8230;.. lots of puffers and banjos&#8230;









But the whiting were there - I ended up with 11fish to 40cm

When I got back to shore I put the snook onto the measure mat&#8230;&#8230;


















Another photo next to the rod and reel I got it on&#8230;..









Overall, it was a good afternoon on the water









The fishing on Saturday morning was slow, with a handful of whiting and gar between us.

So the Cape produced the goods for us again - can't wait to get back there!


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks like an excellent trip. Biggest snook I have heard of for some time. How did it fight?


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

skorgard said:


> Looks like an excellent trip. Biggest snook I have heard of for some time. How did it fight?


The trip was great apart from the flies . Fortunately the sea breeze did not kick in on Friday night - so camping on the beach was good. I was using pretty light gear (6lb) in shallow water so it took me a fair time to get it in - I've had my gaff for 4 years and its the first time I've had to use it!


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

What a massive shook 

Well done ;-)


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

What a snook! That's a monster for sure. It was probably too big for the snook team, he would've been hanging out with the barracudas.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

HOF?


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

A bigger brag mat, You're going to Need one.

Absolute stonker definitely one for the HOF


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey Fisher.... now that's a fish.
You would have been busy during that session.
Nicely done.


----------



## Murphysegg (Oct 21, 2010)

What a corker :shock: congratulations on subduing that monster.The adrenaline must have been pumping. Definitely a HOF winner for sure


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Fantastic fishing mate, and always good to read of other species we do not see in the north.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

:shock: Thats one hell of a snook Jeff - not just the length but its bloody thick ! How on earth did you land it ? Getting something like that into a net is almost impossible ! What a start for the new yak


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

HOF for sure: that is equal to Poddymullet's old record. What a magnificent fish.

BTW, can anyone point me to a site that differentiates between pike and snook? What's the difference between the two species?


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Thats a beauty .Makes me want one too.


----------



## minivau (Dec 22, 2008)

nice job - always wanted to launch from cape elizabeth but havent worked out which road's are best to get there. any pointers?


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

minivau said:


> nice job - always wanted to launch from cape elizabeth but havent worked out which road's are best to get there. any pointers?


The way we normally get into the Cape is quite convoluted and too difficult to explain without a mud map - but we basically hit the track north of the Gap and just keep heading north. We've done it in Commodores before, but 4wd is better. From what I gather there are easier tracks to get in from the Moonta side, but we've never done that as the gates always used to be locked - not sure if thats the case now.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

mustrumr said:



> HOF for sure: that is equal to Poddymullet's old record. What a magnificent fish.
> 
> BTW, can anyone point me to a site that differentiates between pike and snook? What's the difference between the two species?


Someone get Mingle on the bat phone!
Although he might be out harassing americians at the moment!......


----------



## minivau (Dec 22, 2008)

fisher said:


> minivau said:
> 
> 
> > nice job - always wanted to launch from cape elizabeth but havent worked out which road's are best to get there. any pointers?
> ...


hmmmm.. i had a look at google maps , seems to be a dirt road that goes down the middle of the 'gap' as you call it.. might try that and see how i go! - i only have a hatchback so hopefully its all good


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

minivau said:


> hmmmm.. i had a look at google maps , seems to be a dirt road that goes down the middle of the 'gap' as you call it.. might try that and see how i go! - i only have a hatchback so hopefully its all good


Google earth shows up the track behind the dunes ok - but it is a rough track and you'll scratch the car if you're not careful. Driving all the way from the Gap to the Cape along that track will be an adventure in itself - its not that hard, but it is slow in places.

Keep a look out for the big shed on the dunes - thats one of two spots that you can get down onto the beach.


----------

